# Acadia Village Resort



## grest (Jan 19, 2010)

Wondering if anyone  has a resort map they are willing to share.  More specifically, I am interested in where unit 51 is located.  Tony, I know you've been there a lot and may be able to help.  
Thanks.


----------



## tonyg (Jan 19, 2010)

#51 is at the beginning of phase 2. If you go by the rec. center and take a left you will go by the manor house on the left and units 61& 62 on the right. Bearing right # 51 is the first unit you will come to. I've stayed in that unit- it was the model and first completed.

If that doesn't help, I may be able to find some pictures- drop me an email or PM.


----------



## Greg G (Jan 20, 2010)

grest

Here is a resort map I had scanned in from July 2005






Greg


----------



## grest (Feb 24, 2010)

this is perfect...thank you both.


----------

